
Wikipedia 3.0: You can now edit any page on Mahalo - nickb
http://www.calacanis.com/2008/05/31/wikipedia-3-0-you-can-now-edit-any-page-on-mahalo/
======
yankees1
Calacanis is a journalist? By what measure? Arrington, Calacanis, Scoble, that
jack ass from 1938 media...its embarrassing to the community that has worked
so hard to make the internet a community of people interested for promoting
better ideas, improved communication and selflessness. These guys are all
about self promotion, highlighting failure and contributing absolutely
nothing.

~~~
swirlee
Calacanis founded Silicon Alley Reporter. Whatever your feelings about him,
he's definitely got journalist cred.

